# Aloe - Poisonous?



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I thought I've read in several places on here that you shouldn't use anything with aloe on a hedgehog, because it's toxic to them. I can't find the posts right now, but aloe isn't on the toxic list that Nancy posted as a sticky...And I've heard of several people (mostly on the hedgie yahoo group) that have used aloe on a hedgehog. I'm kinda confused about it now, so...Does anyone know for sure whether it's toxic? Or is it one of those things that's in debate?


----------



## super_sonic (May 20, 2009)

Nancy said:


> I know of some hedgie people that recommend aloe but personally I wouldn't use it. It is on the SPCA toxic plants list. http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc_toxicplants


 i couldnt find the one she posted rercently, but this is another i found


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I know many hedgie people recommend aloe but with it being on the SPCA poison list, I won't risk using it. 

I'll add the SPCA list to the toxic products list. I thought it was on there but I apparently not.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Is Aloe Poisonous? Yes and no.

First, there are many species of aloe. I'm going to limit my remarks to Aloe Barbendosis aka Aloe Vera.

There are several parts to an aloe vera plant leaf. The skin, the sap layer, the meaty part and the gel. The gel is different from the sap. Sap is yellowish and right under the skin. THAT is the part that is "toxic".

If that sap is ingested, you could experience abdominal cramping, diarrhea and discolored urine. If you get that sap on your skin, you could experience a minor irritation unless you're allergic to latex and then it can be more severe.

The sap contains anthraquinone glycoside, which is considered to have low toxicity. That means that the sap can cause a reaction but it's not going to kill anyone.

Commercially prepared 100% pure Aloe Vera gel for external medicinal use is not toxic if it's licked off after wound application.

Please note that the label "toxic" is applied to ANY plant that can have side effects. The only time a plant is labeld "non - toxic" is if there are zero effects of any type from ingestion and or contact. Toxic doesn't mean deadly.

And just for fun, here's a Hedgehog Aloe plant:

http://www.dragonagro.com/images/AloeHu ... dgehog.jpg


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

so unsented baby wipes with aloe in them are okay for cage cleaning?? LOL
im always trying to find some without it, but its very hard to do :lol:


----------

